# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  टोरेंट फाइल को इंटरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर से फास्ट स्पीड में डाउनलोड करने का तरीका

## pareek76

मित्रो आप सब की जानकारी के लिये ये सूत्र internet से उठाया गया है  आप इससे लाभ उठायेगे


न जो फाइल टोरांट सोफ्टवेयर से डाउनलोड होती है उसकी डाउनलोड स्पीड बहुत कम आती है आज मैं आपको एसा तरीका बताने वाला हु जिसे करने के बाद आप टोरांट फाइल को भी इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड के द्वारा डाउनलोड कर सकते हो इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड के द्वारा टोरांट फाइल बहुत ही तेज स्पीड से डाउनलोड होगी
अगर आप टोरेंट फाइल को इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर के द्वारा डाउनलोड करना चाहते है तो कोई भी टोरेंट फाइल डाउनलोड कर ले
http://zbigz.com/उसके बाद यहाँ क्लीक कर के उस साईट पर जाए जो आपको टोरेंट फाइल को कनवर्ट करके देगीhttp://zbigz.com/

----------


## pareek76

इस साईट पर जाने के बाद आपको चित्र के अनुसार अपनी टोरेंट फाइल अपलोड करनी है और गो बटन पर क्लीक करना है

----------


## pareek76

गो बटन पर क्लीक करने के बाद निचे आपको एक हरे रंग का डाउनलोड करने के बटन दिखाई देगा जेसा आप चित्र में देख रहे है

----------


## pareek76

इस डाउनलोड बटन पर क्लीक करने के बाद अलग से एक और विंडो खुलेगी जिसमे आपको Free वाले आई बॉक्स पर क्लीक करना है जैसे ही आप उस पर क्लीक करोगे आपकी टोरेंट फाइल इनटरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर से डाउनलोड होना शुरू हो जाएगी
इस ट्रिक को करने के बाद आप किसी भी टोरेंट फाइल को इनटरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर के द्वारा डाउनलोड कर सकते हो

----------


## donsplender

We can also download torrent file with full speed through FDM. FDM is a free utillity softwear for all type of downloading. for download FDM go to :
www.*freedownloadmanager*.org/

----------


## The Flyer

टोरांट से वायरस आने का खतरा तो बहुत रहता होगा??

----------


## draculla

वाह धन्यवाद इस खोज के लिए...
मेरी तरफ से + रेप

----------


## JEETJAWAN

टोरेंट साईटे डी ओ टी डिपार्टमेंट ऑफ टेलिकॉम ने 3 दिन पहले से ब्*लॉक कर दी है
सारी मुख्*य साईटै ब्*लॉक्* है कुछ साईटे ही बची है

----------


## Desire only

open http://zend2.com and enter your urls of any torrent sites in "enter url" and this site will open that page without any problem.
enjoy torrents

----------


## Manavji

> मित्रो आप सब की जानकारी के लिये ये सूत्र internet से उठाया गया है  आप इससे लाभ उठायेगे
> 
> 
> न जो फाइल टोरांट सोफ्टवेयर से डाउनलोड होती है उसकी डाउनलोड स्पीड बहुत कम आती है आज मैं आपको एसा तरीका बताने वाला हु जिसे करने के बाद आप टोरांट फाइल को भी इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड के द्वारा डाउनलोड कर सकते हो इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड के द्वारा टोरांट फाइल बहुत ही तेज स्पीड से डाउनलोड होगी
> अगर आप टोरेंट फाइल को इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर के द्वारा डाउनलोड करना चाहते है तो  कोई भी टोरेंट फाइल डाउनलोड कर ले
> http://zbigz.com/उसके बाद यहाँ क्लीक कर के उस साईट पर जाए जो आपको टोरेंट फाइल को कनवर्ट करके देगीhttp://zbigz.com/


*यार पारिक आपने एक बहुत ही उम्दा जानकारी अन्तर्वासना के पाठको को दी है !  मै आशा करता हु के आप आगे भी ऐसी जानकारी उपलब्ध करते रहेगे ! धन्यवाद !*

----------


## donsplender

मित्र आपने तो मेरी समस्या ही हल कर दी । मैं काफी दिनों से टोरेंट सार्इटे खेलने का प्रयास कर रहा था पर ब्लाक होने का मैसेज आ रहा था । धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## spiritual

thank you very much

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> open http://zend2.com and enter your urls of any torrent sites in "enter url" and this site will open that page without any problem.
> enjoy torrents





> मित्र आपने तो मेरी समस्या ही हल कर दी । मैं काफी दिनों से टोरेंट सार्इटे खेलने का प्रयास कर रहा था पर ब्लाक होने का मैसेज आ रहा था । धन्यवाद मित्र !



टोंरेंट साईटे फिर से ओपन हो गयी है 
अब लगभग सभी साईटे खुल रही है
धन्*यवाद

----------


## malikhunk

not wrking koi bhi torrent download nhi hota red colur me 1 m mark dikhT h bs it bkwas

----------


## malikhunk

not wrkng it nt wrkng bro

----------


## navinavin

*काम नहीं कर रही है...............
extratorren के torrent डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहे है.....
torrific.com कि बात ही कुछ और थी पर FBI वालो ने एसी कि तेसी करवा ली..............*

----------

